# Had a snail...NOT!



## GypsyV (Nov 28, 2010)

I got two batches of plants. I let them soak in about a gallon of water for a few hours-a few days in one case. I put a few drops of algea killer and had a snail in the water. Then I planted all my plants. A few days later I saw brown dead stuff coming off my moss, which I'm guessing was algea, so the algea stuff worked. About a week after adding the plant to my brand new set-up I noticed a tiny brown dot, I couldn't tell if it was a snail or not. 
Yesterday morning i went and looked and found a couple tiny and one bigger snail. I looked even more last night and counted 10 baby snails. Then my sister looked and we found a couple more the size of this period . So had a snail didn't kill the snails and I now have a snail explosion. It's a good thing I like snails lol


----------



## fishcrazy104 (Jan 19, 2011)

if you find them getting to out of hand. use parasite clear should kill them all


----------



## aconrad (Apr 30, 2008)

You should get assassain snails  i hear they eat other snails, it sounded awesome


----------

